

Reading DNA with Nanomachines - leecho0
http://lchou1.blogspot.com/2009/10/reading-dna-with-nanomachines.html

======
prat
Thanks for posting this. I wonder if they ever come up with a sequencing
platform that relies on millions of nano machines crawling along the dna,
sending signals of which nucleotide they just traversed.

~~~
Estragon
Actually, most sequencing platforms work something like this. The "nano
machine" is a natural or modified polymerase. Pacific Biosciences' new
platform, supposedly commercially available in a year or two, matches your
conception pretty closely.

<http://www.pacificbiosciences.com/video_lg.html>

